# Media reaction to the Collision movie



## Kevin (Oct 28, 2009)

The new Wilson/Hitchens documentary is out and it is getting a lot of press.

Here are some highlights;

CNN Joy Behar: “Good Without God?” w/ Christopher Hitchens & Pastor Douglas Wilson. |

Imus Christopher Hitchens & Pastor Douglas Wilson On Imus. - Right Mind

NPR A 'Collision' Of Beliefs: Atheist Vs. Theologian : NPR


----------



## Confessor (Oct 28, 2009)

Hitchens is such a raving fool. He always changes the subject.


----------



## Zenas (Oct 28, 2009)

Doug Wilson has a wicked beard. Hitchens' lip service for "religion" rings hollow, and also implicitly accepts Alvin Plantinga's attempt to use evolution to refute, or cast doubt, on naturalism.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Oct 29, 2009)

Sigh. When I hear an atheist stating they don't have sufficient reason to believe in the existence of God, I tend to want to go for the throat and respond with "you not only have enough evidence, but because you are evil, you suppress that truth in your evil because you want to remain in your evil ways." It wouldn't likely be received well, but it is true (Rom 1:18 is one of my favorite verses!)


----------



## JM (Oct 29, 2009)

I wish Dr. White did this debate.


----------



## Zenas (Oct 29, 2009)

It's probably, largely, the same debate. Is not Wilson a presuppositionalist, not unlike White?

Good question though. I suspect Dr. White may be focused in other areas.


----------



## JM (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't get Wilson or his arguments. They seem half finished. Yes, I read the book.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 29, 2009)

Zenas said:


> It's probably, largely, the same debate. Is not Wilson a presuppositionalist, not unlike White?
> 
> Good question though. I suspect Dr. White may be focused in other areas.



No. He is not.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 29, 2009)

Wilson seems to be the only one who's much impressed Hitchens.

What I've learned from debating religious people around the world. - By Christopher Hitchens - Slate Magazine


----------



## Zenas (Oct 29, 2009)

I like Hitchen's article and by in large agree. He's aware of the honest fact that alot of Americans are dishonest skeptics. I guess it takes an atheist...


----------



## steven-nemes (Oct 29, 2009)

Are you saying Doug Wilson is not a presuppositionalist?

He sure sounds like one...


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 29, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> Are you saying Doug Wilson is not a presuppositionalist?
> 
> He sure sounds like one...



I think he is saying White is not a presuppositionalist.


----------



## steven-nemes (Oct 29, 2009)

Isn't White a presuppositionalist too, though? I thought that was his method, and I remember reading things from im that appear presuppositionalist in nature...


----------



## Zenas (Oct 29, 2009)

News to me. White argues like a presuppositionalist and recommends books by presuppositionalists.


----------



## MMasztal (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd say White is a presup and I believe he would have done better in the debate with Hitchens. 

But gosh, aren't guys like Hitchens and Dawkins absolute clowns?


----------



## Zenas (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't consider Hitchens a clown. I like his no-nonsense attitude and I often agree with some of the things he says on topics other than religion. If you read the article posted by Ruben, Hitchens actually seems to have a coherent understanding of orthodox Christianity. He at least listens on a basic level and attempts to understand. That's more than I can say for pretty much every other public atheist I've seen. We know that regardless he represses the truth, however, he's not so terrified of being wrong that he plugs his ears with regard to the other side.

Dawkins employs logical fallacies such as ad hominem. I generally find his antics to be trite and woefully immature.


----------



## snap_dragon (Nov 28, 2009)

*David Robertson*

I would personally like to hear Hitch go against David Robertson, a presuppositionalist who I have heard on Premiere UK Unbelievable podcasts...knows his stuff.

(2 cents and maybe a bit off topic...)


----------

